# Soft Jaws



## bigrigbri (Aug 20, 2011)

If this has been done please excuse me.
I was told of this method by a chap some many years ago and it is very cheap and works great.
Using the standard 3 jaw chuck jaws whether they be external or internal this method can be adopted.
3 rings of say aluminium can be made to fit over the protruding ends of the jaws held on with grub screws.
These can be bored or tuned in the normal way to fit the part in question.
eg clamping a short stub in the jaws of correct dia to facilitate machining.
When done, by the nature of the rings fitment each one can be used 3 times by rotating 90 deg each time for different jobs.

 Brian.


----------



## d-m (Sep 13, 2011)

would you happen to have a pic of this set up?

Thanks Dave


----------



## ruzzie (Sep 13, 2011)

Here is my version. 



View attachment Soft Jaw.pdf


----------



## bigrigbri (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeh thats the idea but about 1000% too complicated.
Just do the bore a snug fit on the jaw end(round bore) so you can as previously described index the soft jaw piece 3 times to get more for your money.

Brian.


----------

